# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  лучше

## whinny

Does the letter ч in word лучше pronounce?

----------


## Leof

usually it sounds like л*у*тше - l*u*tshe
or a wee bit like л*у*тьше l*u*t'she

----------


## TATY

> usually it sounds like л*у*тше - l*u*tshe
> or a wee bit like л*у*тьше l*u*t'she

 тш = ч anyway

----------


## Leof

Ah - that is why we speak so!  ::

----------


## philippiq

> Does the letter ч in word лучше pronounce?

 it is pronounced, but reduced

----------


## pisces

> Originally Posted by Leof  usually it sounds like л*у*тше - l*u*tshe
> or a wee bit like л*у*тьше l*u*t'she   тш = ч anyway

 No. лучше sounds very different from луче (as in "лучевая болезнь"). Both т and ш are pronounced clearly.

----------


## Lampada

http://67.104.22.37/russ/mp3/songs/vv0015.mp3 
Я ещё не в угаре, 
не втиснулся в роль. 
Как узнаешь в ангаре, 
кто раб — кто король, 
Кто сильней — кто слабей, кто плохой — кто хороший, 
Кто кого допечёт, 
допытает, дожмёт: 
Летуна самолёт 
или наоборот — 
На земле притворилась машина святошей.  
Завтра я испытаю 
судьбу, а пока — 
Я машине ласкаю 
крутые бока. 
На земле мы равны, но равны ли в полёте? 
Под рукою, не скрою, 
ко мне холодок, 
Я иллюзий не строю — 
я старый ездок, 
Самолёт — необъезженный дьявол во плоти.  
Знаю, силы мне утро утроит, 
Ну а конь мой — хорош и сейчас, 
Вот решает он: стоит — не стоит 
Из-под палки работать на нас.  
Ты же мне с чертежей 
как с пелёнок знаком, 
Ты не знал виражей — 
шёл и шёл прямиком, 
Плыл под грифом "Секретно" по волнам науки. 
Генеральный конструктор 
тебе потакал — 
И отбился от рук ты 
в КБ, в ОТК, 
Но сегодня попал к испытателю в руки!  
Здесь возьмутся покруче — 
придётся теперь 
Расплатиться, и лучше — 
без лишних потерь: 
В нашем деле потери не очень приятны. 
Ты своё отгулял 
до последней черты, 
Но и я попетлял 
на таких вот как ты — 
Так что грех нам обоим идти на попятный.  
Иногда недоверие точит: 
Вдруг не всё мне машина отдаст, 
Вдруг она засбоит, не захочет 
Из-под палки работать на нас!

----------


## TATY

> Originally Posted by TATY        Originally Posted by Leof  usually it sounds like л*у*тше - l*u*tshe
> or a wee bit like л*у*тьше l*u*t'she   тш = ч anyway   No. лучше sounds very different from луче (as in "лучевая болезнь"). Both т and ш are pronounced clearly.

 I was saying: 
Russian Ч = Т  + Ш
English Ch = T + Sh 
This is represented in phonetics, where the symbol for the Ch/Ч sound is a combination of the symbols for T and Sh. 
Ch is the voicless counterpart of the English J (Russian Дж) sound also. 
Since Т voices to Д
Ш voices to Ж
Д + ж = *J*ames

----------


## Rtyom

Yeh, listen to TATY who's got the clue. 
Affricates aren't so difficult when you know ins and outs.

----------


## Friendy

> Yeh, listen to TATY who's got the clue.

 Wow, it's a poem! TATY should make it his signature.   ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Originally Posted by Rtyom  Yeh, listen to TATY who's got the clue.   Wow, it's a poem! TATY should make it his signature.

 Thanks.  ::  I intended to do it. Actually, it must be read as a rap line. Yeh, yeh!

----------


## Оля

> Russian Ч = Т  + Ш

 sorry, but: 
Russian Ч = Т  + *Щ*

----------


## Rtyom

Оленька, щ не участвует в оформлении аффрикат.   ::

----------


## TATY

> Оленька, щ не участвует в оформлении аффрикат.

 Hmm, I see what she is getting at, since Ч is always soft in Russian.

----------


## Оля

> Оленька, щ не участвует в оформлении аффрикат.

 Ну так и не называйте "Т+Щ" аффрикатом   ::  
Речь ведь не об аффрикатах, а о том, чтобы на письме передать звук. 
Дело в том, что "Т+Ш" - это ТВЕРДЫЙ звук, лишь ПОХОЖИЙ на русское "Ч". 
А вот если вы произнесете Т + Щ, то получится именно русский звук "Ч".

----------


## Rtyom

Ну так, Оля, выражайтесь точнее.  ::  
Вообще-то ч, как указал TATY, и есть сочетание [т] и [ш]. Фонетика русского языка. 
Возражу, что звуки получатся одинаковыми по той методике, которая предлагается вами. Некоторые характеристики будут совпадть, но и только. 
Я не могу поверить, что вы произнесёте "лучше" с чем-то похожим на [ш']. Это будет несколько странно.  ::  
Да, и аффриката - женского рода.

----------


## Leof

Ааа...женского...Аффрикаты, полу-аффрикаты - всё равно, никто не обратит внимание на цвет твоей кожи!  :P   ::

----------


## Оля

> Я не могу поверить, что вы произнесёте "лучше" с чем-то похожим на [ш']. Это будет несколько странно.  
> Да, и аффриката - женского рода.

 Я имела в виду не звук Ч в слове "лучше". Согласна, в этом слове он произносится именно как Т+Ш. 
Я учусь на филологическом факультете. Нас научили, что аффрикат - мужского рода. Предполагаю, что Вы на это ответите, и понимаю, что мне ничего не остается, кроме как набить морду педагогам.

----------


## Оля

Кстати, вот здесь это слово употребляется как существительное мужского рода.

----------


## Rtyom

Интеллигентный ход.  ::  
Преподаватели, должно быть, старой закалки. 
А любой словарь вам скажет, что род всё-таки женский. 
Спасибо за ссылку - люблю почитать про названия и имена.

----------


## Dimitri

АФФРИКАТА ж.
1. Согласный звук, состоящий из смычного - взрывного - и фрикативного - щелевого - элементов (русские [ц] и [ч]).  
Только я все равно не понял что это :о)) 
это типа когда эти две буквы идут подряд? и только эти?

----------


## Rtyom

Это просто. Внимательно прислушайся, скажем, к звуку [ц]. Попробуй произносить его несколько раз подряд, с каждым разом медленне. Станет слышна его неоднородность. Он будет состоять из двух элементов: [т] и [с]. Проще всего объяснить аффрикаты как звуки, образующиеся слиянием двух согласных, один из которых должен быть плозивным (или взрывным / смычными), а другой фрикативным (или щелевым). Первый звук произносится таким образом, что струя воздуха, задерживающаяся при артикуляции, внезапно освобождается (произнеси, например [п] или [т]). Второй звук так называется, потому что образуется путём трения воздушной струи в щели, образуемыми при неполной смычке органов речи. Это, скажем, [в] или [ф]. 
Например, в английском языке аффрикатой является [d3]: John, Mojo.
В немецком это мжет быть [pf]: Pferd, klopfen.

----------


## Dimitri

ясно, спасибо )

----------


## paasikivi

Then how are the other combinations of letters ч. ж. ш. с etc. pronounced? 
For example счастье = щастье. 
I think this is just to make it more difficult for foreigners.

----------


## chaika

народ, слушайте Олю. Если бы Ч = ТШ, то мы не говорили бы о русских аффрикатах Ч и Ц (параллельно надо бы полагать, что Ц = ТС). Ч и Ц -- особенные фонемы, а не комбинация двух фонем.  
Другое дело, что иногда в разговорном да и в формальном языке трудно или совершенно невозможно различить Ч от ТШ.

----------

